# Virus der klopft



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

ich weiß nicht wie ich das erklären soll aber mein computer "klopft" in unregelmäßigen abständen
es hört so an: poch, poch und manchmal kommt auch noch etwas das sich wie ein "so" anhört

hab kein icq weil das immer als problemlösung im google kommt.

kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie ich das wegbekomme?


----------



## Eredon (14. Oktober 2008)

Dein Rechner kopft ???!!!?? Kann ich mir so pauschal nicht vorstellen. Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit das diese Geräusche von deiner Festplatte kommen ? 
Kommen die Geräusche in regelmäßgen Abständen ? Wenn der Rechner aktiv am arbeiten ist ? (Festplatten arbeitet, CD/DVD Laufwerk arbeitet).
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist eventuell ein defekter Lüfter, bei mir hat dieser auch knackende Geräusche gebracht bevor er abgeraucht ist.

Wenn sich jemand im ICQ anmeldet kommen glaube ich diese Kopfgeräusche, du meinst sicherlich sowas. oder ?


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

ja genau so wie bei icq nur hab ich keins
und das klopfen kommt aus den lautsprechern


----------



## Eredon (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann kann es eigentlich nur eine Anwendung sein. Hast du eventuell neue Software installiert ? Kommt das Klopfen beim starten von Windows (Anmeldebildschirm) oder im laufenden Betrieb ?

Hast du vielleicht einen anderen Chat-Client laufen ? Miranda, Trillian oder sowas ?


----------



## Artenus (14. Oktober 2008)

Vllt bei Msn oder Skype? 

Oder ist dein Hamster in den pc gelaufen als du den sauber gemacht hast?


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

ich hab schon alle anwendungen abgeschalten 
und ja ich habe microsoft powerpoint installiert


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2008)

Haben diese MS-Programme nicht diese komischen Helferlein, die an den Bildschirm klopfen und auf sich aufmerksam machen? So Bueroklammer, Hilfehund oder was auch immer?


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

machen die das auch wenn kein ms programm offen ist?


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich nich...


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2008)

Was fuer Prozesse sind denn laut TaskManager aktiv? Wenn Du diese einzeln beendest, findest Du vielleicht heraus, von welchem das Klopfen verursacht wird...


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

hab ich auch schon probiert bei ein paar kommt das ich sie nicht beenden kann aber das klopfen hrt nicht auf


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

So leid es mir tut aber ich find das irgendwie witzig =)

1.) Gib uns doch mal eine Liste aller aktiven Prozesse.
2.) Schon mal nen Virenscann durchgeführt? (auch wenn es mir eher unwahrscheinlich erscheint, dass das Symptom von nem Virus kommt)


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie ich das erklären soll aber mein computer "klopft" in unregelmäßigen abständen
> es hört so an: poch, poch




Sag doch mal "kannst rein kommen die tür ist offen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

hmm ok hab jetzt mal wirklich alle prozesse beendet und es ist bis jetzt weg hab aber keine ahnung was es war


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> hmm ok hab jetzt mal wirklich alle prozesse beendet und es ist bis jetzt weg hab aber keine ahnung was es war


Wenn es wieder auftritt, halt jeden Prozess einzeln killn und kurz warten, ob das "Klopfen" noch auftritt. Wenn ja, den Prozess neu starten und den nächsten killn...und so weiter


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

kurz warten bringt nichts manchmal kommt das pochen erst nach 20 min wieder aber ich mach es mal so wie du sagst


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach ne Viren prüfung ^^ ist dass pochen ein sound oder kommt es vom PC WTF ? oder sonst kucken eben an der Tür!


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Dann mach ne Viren prüfung ^^ ist dass pochen ein sound oder kommt es vom PC WTF ? oder sonst kucken eben an der Tür!


Er hat iwo geschrieben, das der Pochen aus seinen Boxen kommt.


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Er hat iwo geschrieben, das der Pochen aus seinen Boxen kommt.




k sry hat keine Zeit alls zu lessen da mein chef rein kam und es der nicht gerne seht wen ich auf Buffed bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> k sry hat keine Zeit alls zu lessen da mein chef rein kam und es der nicht gerne seht wen ich auf Buffed bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch immer die Hand auf ALT+TAB^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hab auch immer die Hand auf ALT+TAB^^



mhmh - woher kenn ich das nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das andere immer schön maximiert oder Tastleiste ausgeblendet.

@TE: Mach doch mal nen Screen von allen Prozessen, dann finden wir evtl. das mysteriöse Etwas, das klopft.


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

wie lad ich das bild den hoch?


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> wie lad ich das bild den hoch?


Such mal bei google nach "imagehost" oder "bild hochladen" oder "bilderupload" oder oder oder...


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

Du hast einen Link zu einer Webseite hinzugefügt, auf die der Administrator nicht verlinken lässt

kommt dan immer


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

1. Bild
http://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntzm6.png

2. Bild
http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenannt1js3.png


----------



## gaggi (14. Oktober 2008)

Ist es wirklich ein "poch poch" wie bei icq oder evtl ein "dödö dödö"?
OMG hört sich das dämlich an.... ich meine mit "dödö" den ton der beim ein oder ausstecken eines usb gerätes abgespielt wird.


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

xD nein es ist ein pochpoch und manchmal hört es sich an als ob noch jemand "so" sagt hinterher


----------



## gaggi (14. Oktober 2008)

und es passiert auch wenn du kein programm gestartet hast? also einfach nur so am pc sitzt und ein bisschen im internet surfst?
falls ja stell einfach mal über msconfig alles unter dienste und systemstart aus was du nicht unbedingt brauchst (virenscanner, software-firewall und der gleichen) und benutz deinen PC einfach weiter falls du das geräusch dann nochmal hörst poste nochmal die liste deiner prozesse dadurch kann man das ganze erheblich eingrenzen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube gar nicht mal an einen Virus ... was sagt denn dein Virenscanner ?


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

der sagt ich hab 6


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> der sagt ich hab 6



Und was kann der Scanner damit anstellen ? Quarantäne ? Oder reparieren ? Löschen?

Und: Alter Schwede: Auf dem ersten Imageshackbild hast du 49 (!) Prozesse im Hintergrund mitlaufen ... das ist mächtig viel .. bei mir sind es lediglich 32


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm - und was war dann nochmal die Frage?

PS: Ja - gib dem Scanner die Lizenz zum Toeten - dafuer ist er doch da!


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

löschen, quarantäne, verschieben, zugriff verweigern

jetzt hab ich noch 29


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> löschen, quarantäne, verschieben, zugriff verweigern
> 
> jetzt hab ich noch 29



Löschen, wenn möglich !


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> löschen, quarantäne, verschieben, zugriff verweigern
> 
> jetzt hab ich noch 29


oO

Von 6 auf 29?? Wie haste das jetzt geschafft?


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

löschen klick ich immer aber es kommt immer wieder

@lavax
keine 29 viren, 29 prozesse


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> löschen klick ich immer aber es kommt immer wieder
> 
> @lavax
> keine 29 viren, 29 prozesse


Puuhh...das muss einem ja gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K, soweit so gut...ist das Pochen immer noch da?


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

bis jetzt ist es noch nicht gekommen und ich hoffe es kommt nicht wieder aber wie weiß ich jetzt was ich wieder aktivieren kann?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Und: Alter Schwede: Auf dem ersten Imageshackbild hast du 49 (!) Prozesse im Hintergrund mitlaufen ... das ist mächtig viel .. bei mir sind es lediglich 32



ich hab 52, so what? Und das, obwohl ich nur 3 Sachen offen hab. Allein von iTunes/iPod kommen ca. 5 und mein System ist noch relativ frisch aufgesetzt und virenfrei (läuft wie ne Eins so am Rande).

Mhm ich hab mal deine Prozesse durchgeschaut, bei ein paar weiß ich nicht was es ist, meinst es kommt von Blasc? Ich benutz es nicht, kann daher nix dazu sagen, Pnk8StrA.exe würd ich mir mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, hab bei google nix dazu gefunden, aber hört sich für mich irgendwie komisch an...was ich machen würde wäre den Autostart ausräumen. Windows-Taste+R drücken, msconfig eingeben und dann mal bei Systemstart rauswerfen, was du nicht haben willst. So Sachen wie Treiber würd ich aber nicht rausnehmen, aber ich denk, dass das selbstverständlich ist. Wenn du das gemacht hast, kansnt nochmal sagen ob das Klopfen noch kommt.


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

stehplatz92 schrieb:


> bis jetzt ist es noch nicht gekommen und ich hoffe es kommt nicht wieder aber wie weiß ich jetzt was ich wieder aktivieren kann?


 1.) die Tips von Asoriel befolgen^^
 2.) Wenn das Pochen nicht wiederkommt (nach 2 Stunden "pochfrei" oder so...)einen Prozess nach dem anderen wieder starten und warten ob das "Pochen" wieder auftaucht. (Fang am besten bei den Prozessen an, die für dich am wichtigsten sind...)


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

ok bis jetzt ist es nicht wieder gekommen danke für die hilfe und wenn ich noch ein problem habe meld ich mich wieder


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

gut, schön zu hören. Autostart ausmisten schadet aber trotzdem nie, da spätestens nach einem Neustart die Prozesse wieder offen sind, daher kommst du da wohl nicht drum herum wenn du das Klopfen weghaben willst, außer du willst jedes Mal die Prozesse von Hand beenden. Außerdem kann das nen ganz schönen Performance-Boost geben, gerade wenn man unter 2GB Ram und/oder ne langsame CPU hat merkt man das ziemlich deutlich wenn man das nach nem halben Jahr macht.
Angst musste eigentlich keine haben, theoretisch kannst alles abschalten und deine Mühle läuft noch, die Frage ist nur wie, da dann eben auch Treiber etc. nicht geladen werden, kannst aber alles wieder mit einem Häkchen aktivieren. Die Sachen erkennt man im Normalfall eh am Namen. Z.B. heißt der Treiber von meiner Maus Razerhid, da erkennt man ja schon zu was der taugt. Ebenfalls kann man nachschauen, wo das Dingens gespeichert ist, da erkennt man dann oft auf noch was wenn der Name nicht darauf schließen lässt.


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn etwas im ordner system32 gespeichert ist, ist das dan sicher?


----------



## Artenus (14. Oktober 2008)

was meinst du mit sicher? Virenfrei?


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

ja virenfrei mein ich


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

nein, muss nicht sein. Win32 ist der Ordner deines OS, also in deinem Fall höchstwahrscheinlich XP/Vista 32Bit. Dort nisten sich zum Teil aber auch Viren ein, die verstecken sich einfach überall. Ich schätz mal, dass Virenprogramme so schlau sind und keine OS-Relevanten Dateien zum löschen vorschlagen...von dem her würde ich die Datei(-en) zumindest mal in Quarantäne verschieben wenn nicht sogar löschen.


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hab auch immer die Hand auf ALT+TAB^^



XD jaja  Dass kenne ich XD ^^


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2008)

Ähm.. du spielst nicht zufällig WoW und hast das Addon "Jimmy's Cooldown Pulse"? Wär nicht der erste, der sich erschreckt weil das Teil (neben der kurzen anzeige von dem Spellicon) pocht, wenn ein Cooldown fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stehplatz92 (14. Oktober 2008)

das klopfen ist wieder da hab immer noch alles ausgemacht
und nein ich spiele kein wow


----------



## ndrini (19. Oktober 2008)

hat jetzt eigentlich jemand eine lösung für das klopfproblem?

ich habe es auch, hauptsächlich höre ich das wenn ich musikdateien abspiele. ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube bei youtube videos kommt es auch relativ oft vor!

ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir sagt was ich machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

